# Waterfest 16: Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Though they may be geared more for the aftermarket as a whole, industry gatherings such as SEMA and Germany’s Essen don’t hold anything to Waterfest when it comes to representation of the Audi aftermarket. This east coast enthusiast show, now 16 years running, may have started for autocrossers and owners of trailer queen show cars but its focus continues to evolve and this year only exemplified that even further. 

* Full Story *


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I would like more information on that VRT B4


----------

